# Are you a Tootle Puffer?



## Andre (27/8/15)

Saw this term pop up more and more on ECF. On investigation found a thread - just 660 pages long! Many proud members of this club. Certainly not a derogatory term.

Tootle puffers basically only do mouth to lung, do not sub-ohm or only do low wattage. Typically Kayfun fans?

Are you a tootle puffer or sometimes do tootle puffing? I do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

I am with you. I rarely go below 1 ohm (except TC)and 15watt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

I used to be, but got converted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (27/8/15)

I think this is very dangerous. Imagine the scenario: All 1.90 meter 120KG of me standing at the bar having a tequila while enjoying my ego one then some dude approaches me and ask if I am a tootle puffer...........

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (27/8/15)

I most certainly am not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Im considering becoming a Tootle Puffer. Need a incospicious vape with low vapour production 

I enjoy the clouds on a sub ohm build but its not always practical.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (27/8/15)

ex tootle puffer here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nick (27/8/15)

I am a total tootle puffer but not for much longer  however i still will tootle puff in public as think its the right thing to do.. vaping Etiquette (if there is such a thing)

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Wesley (27/8/15)

Proud tootle puffer here! I do occasionally lung hit but it doesn't give me the satisfactory throat hit I need.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (27/8/15)

Funny yes, when I started vaping I first had a battle getting coils 1 ohm and up for mouth to lung for my two rigs......then I start to vape with the 0.5 ohm coils (included in the kids...aka ego one and kanger subox mini) with air vents at max open, and wow just super. This all started 8 weeks ago, and I just can't get enough of it. My next mission will be getting a billow v2 tank and a bigger rig, and to start building my own coils, but a bit skeptical...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/8/15)

Mmmm... Why does 'Tootle Puffer' sound like a derogatory term thought up by the macho/hard-core Sub-Ohm vaper brigade 

I think it's based on the tank or device that features most in your rotation & the power it's run at. On the normal Reo & it's arsenal of BF atties and 'old generation' tanks with reduced airflow, it's the way of life. Dual coils and sub-ohms are just not part of the lingo. On a Nautilus Mini or similar tank, lung hits are impossible without 'carving'. 
I find it almost impossible to tootle puff on a Billow v2 or Subtank, even with the airflow almost fully closed.


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmmm... Why does 'Tootle Puffer' sound like a derogatory term thought up by the macho/hard-core Sub-Ohm vaper brigade
> 
> I think it's based on the tank or device that features most in your rotation & the power it's run at. On the normal Reo & it's arsenal of BF atties and 'old generation' tanks with reduced airflow, it's the way of life. Dual coils and sub-ohms are just not part of the lingo. On a Nautilus Mini or similar tank, lung hits are impossible without 'carving'.
> I find it almost impossible to tootle puff on a Billow v2 or Subtank, even with the airflow almost fully closed.


As far as I could make out, actually coined by Tootle Puffers - as a fun term. Does have a fun ring to it. 
On my Reos I happily sub-ohm and tootle puff, depending on my build and atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (27/8/15)

i am proud to say i am a bottom feeding Tootle Puffer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/8/15)

Yip I'm with @hands. Proud Tootle Puffer. Well 95% if the time. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/8/15)

Jan said:


> I think this is very dangerous. Imagine the scenario: All 1.90 meter 120KG of me standing at the bar having a tequila while enjoying my ego one then some dude approaches me and ask if I am a tootle puffer...........



This made me LOL.

I am a bit of a prodigy. I enjoy sub ohm tanks but still do mouth to lung with them as I prefer the throat and the cigarette type sensation from doing it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (27/8/15)

Gizmo said:


> This made me LOL.
> 
> I am a bit of a prodigy. I enjoy sub ohm tanks but still do mouth to lung with them as I prefer the throat and the cigarette type sensation from doing it that way.


Ah, at last, not feeling so lonely now. I do MTL on all atomizers, does not matter the resistance or the wattage.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn (27/8/15)

LOL with my builds ranging between 0.2 and 0.08 I do not see me as one of these, lol... and if you are one of these, do not get the Smok TFV4, lol

I have mouth to lunged such a long time ago that I struggle to do it when I actually try, completely out of practice when it comes to mouth to lung...


----------



## Christos (27/8/15)

Christos said:


> Im considering becoming a Tootle Puffer. Need a incospicious vape with low vapour production
> 
> I enjoy the clouds on a sub ohm build but its not always practical.


Sigh, I spoke too soon. Just built a .2 ohm coil and I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (27/8/15)

Nuther tootlepuffer here. I don't enjoy lung hits at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mufasa (27/8/15)

I tried lung hits several times and on several devices. Not for me. I am a Tootle Puffer and proud of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neil (27/8/15)

It depends for me, when the juice I make at 70% or 80% vg still has a throat hit, I then do mouth to lung inhales. When the juice is smooth, then its cloud chucking time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/8/15)

Half tootle puff
Half lung hit

But my tootle puffs are rarely a mild affair, i like them tough
So i often lung hit just to take a break

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (27/8/15)

Hi my name is Benji and I'm a tootle puffer!  Lung hitting maybe 5 - 10% of my day.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rebel (27/8/15)

I am a tootle puffer.
5% lung hits
Lung hits are too hectic for me

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eequinox (27/8/15)

used to be up to an hour ago lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------

